# Grrrrr....I'm going to pull my last three hairs out!  Damn clicking noise!



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok guys, 
My damn bike makes a clicking noise when you apply pressure when riding.  I swapped wheelsets from another bike and it was fine.  so, it's in the hub.  I was taking the hub apart and notices that the axles was really bent up pretty good.  I swapped out the axle and internals from one ND "D" with another ND "D" a took it on a test ride...the noise was still there.  I didn't switch out the cog or the bearings on that side because I don't have another cog to switch out.   Before I go crazy, what would you think could be causing the noise?  It sounds like a roller coaster when it's climbing up for the next drop.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 15, 2015)

Cracked spoke nipple or a crack in a bearing race that opens when under pressure?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2015)

Is your cog skip tooth? Are the teeth wore out on it?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't think of the spoke nipple.  I will have to tear into it again maybe next weekend.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2015)

Cause if they are wore out the chain binds up a bit and gets hooked into the wore out groove under pressure and makes a grinding roller-coaster popping noise...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

How can I tell.  It looks good?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

This could be why.  What do you think?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> This could be why.  What do you think? View attachment 196867



Post a pic of teeth Face on. Some of the teeth look shark finned


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> This could be why.  What do you think? View attachment 196867



But yeah....that looks like poop...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is the noise there when coasting? If it is, I'd agree with Ozark and I'll add to it by saying a loose spoke or two.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

That's was it.  I was told this hub was rebuilt???  Bent axle and the POS.  Well, it's all good now and rides great.   I took a cog off of another wheelset.  It's an eight tooth so it's a paid to get going but hauls ass!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I didn't even think that would be an issue.  Who would put it back together with that POS.  I want to have a clear mind if I sell it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 15, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> But yeah....that looks like poop...




Yea, that's nasty.  I would replace the driver.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 21, 2015)

I had that issue before, very annoying. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Johnny Z (Feb 21, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Yea, that's nasty.  I would replace the driver.




I had a noise like that with one of my single speed Schwinn Stingrays. Turns out, it was the cog rattling on it. Took the cog off, put some Teflon tape on it, put the cog back on, the noise stopped.


----------



## PreWarBikes (Sep 2, 2015)

My cog doesn't click but it makes the "roller coaster sound" because it's worn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2015)

that's what mine did.  the cone was worn and a little pitted


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 2, 2015)

damm ...i'm knot alone with this click-clack...eh!


----------

